# "Could not move a file to the requested location."



## hawleypatent (Sep 17, 2012)

I have read several posts on this topic and have still not solved the problem.

New Computer, Windows 7 64 bit, LR 3.6.

I first attempted to import directly from a digital camera. No luck. I copied the files from the camera to the pictures area in one part of the C: drive (owner); no luck.  I copied the folder with the pictures to the pictures area where all of the other LR pictures are stored; no luck.  (I have just successfully imported from another folder in the same place.) I tried to import into a new catalog; no luck. I do not have a second location where copies go - since this has been a problem I read about. Still looking for an answer or something else to try.  Anything to do with files names from the camera?.


----------



## Tony Jay (Sep 18, 2012)

What camera are you using and what exactly are the files RAW or JPEG?


----------



## hawleypatent (Sep 18, 2012)

The camera is my wife's Samsung CL80. The file names are "SAM_xxx.jpg" where xxx is the sequence number. I was able to copy the pictures without problem to a file on my computer. I tried to import from the desktop and from two other different locations where I have administrator rights. No luck. The files open without problems into other programs, e.g. "Windows Live Photo Gallery". I am stumped.


----------



## Tony Jay (Sep 18, 2012)

A JPEG ought to be discoverable by Lr 3.6.
How are going about doing the import - screen grabs would be good.
You may be a whizz in Lr but it may be worth going through this process.

Regards

Tony Jay


----------



## hawleypatent (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for your help. I am logged in as administrator; at this point the files to import are in a folder on my desktop; the thumbnails show up in LR; I do not have copies going anywhere else. I still get the same error.


----------



## hawleypatent (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for your help. I am logged in as administrator; at this point the files to import are in a folder on my desktop; the thumbnails show up in LR; I do not have copies going anywhere else. I still get the same error. 
View attachment 2894


----------



## hawleypatent (Sep 18, 2012)

My situation is worse than I thought. I took some pictures with my Nikon, took the card out and placed it in my reader; went through my standard Import routine - same error as before. I can not Import from anywhere. I reinstalled LR from my original CD and updated it to 3.6 using the file downloaded from Adobe. Still will not import from the card with the new pictures. Same error. I still see the thumbnails but still get the error. I took the card with the new pictures to my old computer still running LR and imported normally - no problems, no errors. I have successfully imported pictures to LR in this computer recently, but importing has stopped working. Is there a service/setting in Windows 7 I need to know about?


----------



## Tony Jay (Sep 18, 2012)

The images that are already on your desktop - can you just use ADD?

Regards

Tony Jay


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 18, 2012)

To be honest, I'm confused by that screenshot. What I see is an attempt to import from a folder on the Desktop of a "Jeff" user account, copying to a sub-folder in the Pictures library of an "Owner" user account. So which (if any) of those two accounts are you logged in as? I note you say you're logged is as "Administrator", does that mean the actual default account named "Administrator", or one of the other accounts which has administrator privileges?

Do you have good reason to be working that way, e.g a multi-user shared system? I wouldn't be surprised to find this is related to the issue you are experiencing.


----------



## hawleypatent (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for taking a look at this. Actually, I have tried every permutation I can think of. Here is a screen shot that shows an attempt to "Move" (and add to the catalog) a "New Folder" from C:users/owner/pictures/Digital Camera/2012/New Folder to C:users/owner/pictures/Digital Camera/2012/Fall Roadtrip. Same error. I am logged in to "Jeff" user as an administrator.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm guessing it's some form of permissions problem across the multiple user accounts. Try right-clicking the Lightroom start icon and select "Run as Administrator" and see if that changes things.


----------



## hawleypatent (Sep 18, 2012)

WOW, IT WORKED !!! The next time you are in South West Florida, let me buy you a beer.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 18, 2012)

Glad it worked (it should have!), but maybe this problem is telling you that you need to rethink the way you're working here in relation to multiple user accounts on the same system. Windows is really designed to make sure that files in user accounts are private, and not to be easily accessible to other users on the system.....which is kind of where you're at. Just a thought....


----------



## Tony Jay (Sep 19, 2012)

Great catch Jim.

Regards

Tony Jay


----------

